# Eye Dominance Question



## Cmat1120 (Oct 22, 2019)

I recently got back into archery after about 14 years away from it(I'm 24 so I only did it for a few years as a kid). Without even considering eye dominance I went and got a RH bow like I had before. Today while browsing around some random things on archerytalk I ran across an eye dominance thread and read a few of those and saw that it is very strongly suggested to go with the dominant eye over dominant hand. It also seems clear that eye dominance is a spectrum rather than binary so I wanted to ask for some advice in relation to my specific case. I'm left eye dominant, right handed. I do everything right handed except I am able to shoot rifles perfectly fine left handed, but usually don't. When it comes to the severity of my eye dominance what I've noticed is when I draw my bow in either hand I get basically the same view. With both eyes open and focused on the target I clearly see two complete sights. There might be the tiniest little advantage to clarity of the sight(not the target) on my left eye, but its small enough I honestly can't say. I think it might be more so that the eye thats not looking through the peep has a little more light making it see the sights a little clearer. At this point it seems that I just naturally choose which sight to focus on and if lighting or whatever requires it I squint or close the non peep eye to gain full clarity.

Based on that I'm not sure there would be any advantage to switching to a LH bow, but I wanted to see what those more knowledgeable than myself have to say. If there will eventually be a point where I'm going to hit a wall being right handed and have to switch to keep progressing I'd rather know now than after putting in years of work with my right hand.

Also I do plan on seeing if any local shops will let me try shooting a LH bow a little bit and see if I notice any difference.

Thank you


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

In the past, coaches used eye dominance as the basis for selecting a bow. 

Through a lot of scientific testing, we've learned better of it... Archery is not an aiming sport, it's more about form; the neuromuscular development of the dominant hand is a greater influence on an Archer's performance than the dominant eye. Aiming only occurs at the very end of the process, and you can retrain your brain to trust your non-dominant eye with several different types of practice and adjustments.

Hope this helps,
D


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh boy. Your gonna get roasted for that. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

